# php integral value looping!!



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

```
$i=3;
for(; $i >= 0; --$i)
{
  --$i; echo $i."  ";
}
```
$i goes back to 3 instead of decrementing to -1.

How can I change that behaviour?


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Nevermind, I was wrong. I must have done something else wrong in my code.
I just whipped the above up real quick as an example. It turned out to be a bad one.


----------

